# The Unthinkable.



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

So today I did the unthinkable. After a trip to the range shooting my Glock 17, Glock 19, HK VP9 & CZ-75B, I traded my Glocks for a Sig P226 MK25. 

I've come to the place where I had to admit I'm not as accurate with my Glocks as I am the VP9 or CZ, so I decided to shuffle my inventory and reacquire the MK25, which has been my favorite pistol of all time. It will replace my Glock 17 as my night stand gun, and the VP9 replaces my Glock 19. I still have the Glock 42, and will keep it as my ultra deep cover CCW. 

On an unexpected side bar, I think I may have to get Beretta PX4 Storm compact.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Another one sees the light!

You would like the Beretta PX4 Compact. Make sure you are looking at the Compact and not the sub-compact.

The Compact PX4 is JXC9F21

I know I was looking into trading my PX4 Compact for an M&P 9C, but upon comparing them, I discovered the M&P has more felt recoil than my PX4. I'm still not real excited about the slide mounted safety, since it works backwards from all the rest of my guns, but with the $75 rebate going on right now, I don't think I could get a decent trade price for my PX4. Also, since they are nearly the same size, there is no advantage to the M&P.

I have, however, pretty much reached the point where a new acquisition must be accompanied by an equivalent reduction.

I saw your other post, and the price looks great, for you.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I looked at all three, and the compact felt better than both the full size and sub. It was really nice.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear you have gone temporally insane.

Just kidding enjoy your new pistol. So many pistols so little time and money.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Sorry to hear you have gone temporally insane.
> 
> Just kidding enjoy your new pistol. So many pistols so little time and money.


I know, right! Seriously, once I got the VP9 and compared it side by side by to the Glock, I knew it was just a matter of time before I made some changes. After today, I made my mind up. Within 7 yards, it's a moot point, but at the 25 yard range, the difference is actually staggering, I'm ashamed to say. I can honestly say I have a diverse stable full of the best pistols made.

Now when the money comes in, well...


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I like that you got the Sig, there great firearms, but why get rid of the glocks? If your comfortable shooting them why not keep them and just add the Sig to your collection. More can sometimes be better, although it can also become an addiction, I know it makes it so hard which firearm to take to the range, care and feeding also can be a problem, it is for me.

shoot safe and have fun doing it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

jtguns said:


> I like that you got the Sig, there great firearms, but why get rid of the glocks? If your comfortable shooting them why not keep them and just add the Sig to your collection. More can sometimes be better, although it can also become an addiction, I know it makes it so hard which firearm to take to the range, care and feeding also can be a problem, it is for me.
> 
> shoot safe and have fun doing it.


I considered doing exactly that, and really had no intentions of getting rid of the Glocks...until I got the VP9. Then, it just came to me that I wanted guns I am accurate with not only at close range, but at distances of 25 yards and greater. Chances are I won't need to shoot that far for defense, but I just like the idea of having pistols that I know I am that accurate with. After shooting the Glocks side by side with the CZ and VP9, I realized that I am just simply more accurate with the VP9, and the CZ. I've owned the MK25 before and know my capabilities with it, and I've shot the P226 for years. It wasn't an easy decision until today. Today I flipped the switch to adopt the VP9 as my permanent EDC gun, and since I wanted only guns I know I am accurate with beyond 25 yards, I swapped the Glocks for the Sig.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey, if they work better for you than the Glocks, then you gotta go with what works best, right? 






And if somewhere down the road you come to your senses, we'll allow you to say 25 "Hail Gastons" and return to the path of righteousness... :mrgreen:


.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Bout time you came to your senses. Enjoy the Sig... I just got a Sig Sauer (number #3) myself... but a different kind.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Bout time you came to your senses. Enjoy the Sig... I just got a Sig Sauer (number #3) myself... but a different kind.


Ok what did you get? Rifle, 227, or a 1911 is my guess ,lol.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

If I could post a pic i'd show ya.... apparently I need an update to the phone app (Tapatalk). I'll work on it... but it is a Sig SSG 3000 in .308 with a threaded 18" barrel. I'll do a write up one I get it out to the range and can post pictures. 

Good guesses though Pic... all very possible in the future.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Let there be no doubt, Glocks work, and they are great guns. Until recently, with the acquisition of the VP9, I never practiced shooting beyond say 15 yards, and usually only shot at distances within 10 yards. At those distances, I am as accurate with the Glock as anything, but when I take it out to 25 yards at the range, it is a completely different story. I've always known I was more accurate with the DA/SA pistols, like the CZ-75 or the Sig P226, at longer distances, but I'd never been able to shoot other striker fire pistols any better than a Glock, so I went with Glock b/c of their legendary reliability, safety and "accuracy". 

When I got the VP9, I started comparing it to my Glock 19 and what I noticed was that I was more accurate with the VP9 at 25 yards than I was with the Glock. Noticeably so. So then I started taking my CZ with me, and in three different trips to the range where I shot the Glock 17, 19, VP9 and the CZ I noticed I was as accurate with the 19 as I was with the 17, but I was more accurate with the VP9 than the Glocks, and I was as accurate with the VP9 as I was with the CZ. Again, at the closer distances it's a moot point, but the VP9 just messed me up. I wanted to carry my Glock 19 for EDC, but everytime I would suit up with it that little voice in the back of my head would tell me "but you're just better with the VP9, and it isn't that much bigger". So I began carrying the VP9 on a regular basis. 

Well, yesterday I went to the range with my inventory again, and once again, I was far more accurate at 25 yards with the VP9/CZ. So, I made the decision to trade my Glocks for the MK25, since it is and always has been my personal favorite. As DJ says, "placement is power". Competence breeds confidence. I'm more competent with the VP9 over the Glocks.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

People swoon over those Glocks, but they're not for everyone. Me for instance.... I'd go with the CZ-75, or a Browning HiPower. Certified Glock-free for many years....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I currently only have two SIGS. A P250C in .40 cal., and a P226 TAC-OPS w/threaded barrel. The TAC-OPS is a safe queen for the time being. It's in a custom-fit / ordered Pelican Tactical Case, has a Surefire light mounted on it, and I have a total of 12 20rd. factory mags for it. I also have a factory SIG non-threaded barrel for it as well. 

The P250C is pretty much my carry gun. I'm hoping that the TAC-OPS will appreciate in the future and make me some $$'s, if / when I do sell it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> People swoon over those Glocks, but they're not for everyone. Me for instance.... I'd go with the CZ-75, or a Browning HiPower. Certified Glock-free for many years....


Yeah, the BHP is quite possibly the best combat pistol ever made. The CZ is a lot like it, especially on the ergonomics. I'll have another BHP...it's a matter of time. I'm looking for the perfect model I have in mind.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I currently only have two SIGS. A P250C in .40 cal., and a P226 TAC-OPS w/threaded barrel. The TAC-OPS is a safe queen for the time being. It's in a custom-fit / ordered Pelican Tactical Case, has a Surefire light mounted on it, and I have a total of 12 20rd. factory mags for it. I also have a factory SIG non-threaded barrel for it as well.
> 
> The P250C is pretty much my carry gun. I'm hoping that the TAC-OPS will appreciate in the future and make me some $$'s, if / when I do sell it.


The Tac-Ops is a pretty gun. I like the looks of it for sure! I think the P226 is one of the best platforms made. It's certainly one of the most popular Sigs available. So many variants in dual calibers makes it a solid choice indeed. I fell in love with the P226 in the late 90s, so when the MK25 came out, of course I got one. It surprised me b/c of how quiet and smooth it is compared to the standard version. I don't know if it is b/c of the phosphate coating inside and out that makes it quieter, but it just seems to almost sound muffled compared to the standard version. It's nice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM;
Say it ain't so? You mean you couldn't have kept them all and just added the Sig?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> *The Tac-Ops is a pretty gun*. I like the looks of it for sure! I think the P226 is one of the best platforms made. It's certainly one of the most popular Sigs available. So many variants in dual calibers makes it a solid choice indeed. I fell in love with the P226 in the late 90s, so when the MK25 came out, of course I got one. It surprised me b/c of how quiet and smooth it is compared to the standard version. I don't know if it is b/c of the phosphate coating inside and out that makes it quieter, but it just seems to almost sound muffled compared to the standard version. It's nice.


I prefer the term "handsome". :smt033

I ain't got no pretty guns. :smt018


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

desertman said:


> GCBHM;
> Say it ain't so? You mean you couldn't have kept them all and just added the Sig?


I could have, but not being able to shoot them as well at longer distances hurt my feelings, and I was mad at them! LOL


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

FYI... got pics running again.






















Sorry for diverting thread... carry on.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> FYI... got pics running again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're forgiven.

Nice rifle!!


----------

